

Ask HN: OS X tips/tricks/must knows for developers?  - rfnslyr

Anyone have links to any resources that helped improve your workflow and understand of OS X? I just ordered a retina 15&quot; MBP and I want to get familiar with it.
======
marpstar
I've found the 'OSX' tag on Apple.StackExchange to be helpful with discovering
what you're talking about.

[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/osx](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/osx)

~~~
rfnslyr
Thanks. I've found a few really good threads. What should I search for on
HNSearch to final previous discussions about this? I can't find much but I'm
sure someone has asked before.

